# Beach pics



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I figured since I had my photobucket pulled up I would create this thread. In June I brought Lincoln to the beach in hopes he would take to the water like a fish...I thought wrong. He doesnt know how to use his back legs in the water LOL. His butt end would float and I would have to hold his head above or it would go under...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

More










I wasnt punching him here..I was pulling him up from under 










MMM these are food


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

More



















Then to keep him from eating the geese (which is against the law here) I tied him to a tree for 15 minutes while I threw some lines in the water and caught that nice bass


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Then him on the way home










Then the bruise I got from him trying to climb my arms to get out of the water even tho he followed me in


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lincoln is a handsome boy! Looks like he had fun!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics. Looks like he had fun!

Ania is a terrible swimmer too. I she doesn't "swim", she "rescues". She won't go out by herself. But for some reason, if my husband (DH :biggrin or I try to swim, she'll come after us to bring us back to shore where it's safe. She doesn't realize that her paws cause us damage!! So when she starts to come after us, we turn around and try to swim back to where we can touch before she reaches us so we can grab her and keep her at arm's length before she claws us to smithereens. But there have been a few bruises like yours on both my husband and me...


----------

